# Notice of blight



## sectlandscaping

So the city is trying to fine me for blight. Obviously I work from home. 

When I first got the call. I thought it was tidying up. Its that time of year for a spring clean up anyways. I removed about about a dozen parts mowers and blowers. 

When I receive the letter it says I have unregistered vehicles and excess contracting equipment. It shows pictures of my 9.5 western V and 2.5 yard Blizzard Ice Chaser. 

So I call the police officer and explain my trucks are all registered. He tells me I can only have one plow. I lived here for 3 years and always had 3 plus trucks and plows(Currently 2). At one point there was a skid in my driveway. I notify him that my lease is up and I'm moving in 45 days and everything will be gone then. He tells me to put my stuff in storage. That I have 5 days or there arresting and fining me $225 a day. 

Winter may look like its over but its not. No person in this city or town has to store a plow during season. I feel this is harassment by my neighbor who is selling his house. I could drive around today and find 50 plows in driveways. 

Anyways part rant and part looking for advice.


----------



## maxwellp

To me stuff like this is just another case of Government getting way to big. My thoughts are if you do not want to see it or look at it - you better buy it. I am so glad I live where I do - I can leave my junk outside and no one says a thing. I try to keep it nice, built a 60x80 building to put more things inside. Currently I have a junk burn pile some junk steel and two unregisters junk trucks. I think if someone complained about the trucks I would put them up by the road and plant flowers in them. Now it is a retro flower box.


----------



## leigh

sectlandscaping;2129175 said:


> So the city is trying to fine me for blight. Obviously I work from home.
> 
> When I first got the call. I thought it was tidying up. Its that time of year for a spring clean up anyways. I removed about about a dozen parts mowers and blowers.
> 
> When I receive the letter it says I have unregistered vehicles and excess contracting equipment. It shows pictures of my 9.5 western V and 2.5 yard Blizzard Ice Chaser.
> 
> So I call the police officer and explain my trucks are all registered. He tells me I can only have one plow. I lived here for 3 years and always had 3 plus trucks and plows(Currently 2). At one point there was a skid in my driveway. I notify him that my lease is up and I'm moving in 45 days and everything will be gone then. He tells me to put my stuff in storage. That I have 5 days or there arresting and fining me $225 a day.
> 
> Winter may look like its over but its not. No person in this city or town has to store a plow during season. I feel this is harassment by my neighbor who is selling his house. I could drive around today and find 50 plows in driveways.
> 
> Anyways part rant and part looking for advice.


Throw a tarp over equipment.Or get a cheap little storage tent for a couple hundred.Worst case find somewhere to temp store equipment,friends,family etc.Split it up till you get settled.


----------



## sectlandscaping

The big government is a issue. A guy had his house demoed because he wasnt home to respond to a notice because he was in the hospital having surgery. They did this in Jersey with sandy and New Orleans with Katrina. A way to land grab threw liens. The city website says they do it to encourage *business.*

Im glad im closing on a house in a neighboring town. They can kiss my property taxes goodbye here. Hopefully with some acreage this wont be a issue.

I did have this stuff tarped except the plows that are ready to drive up to. Half the problem is I live on a corner. My house is visible from 3 streets and all sides. My neighbor lives about ten ft away from the back of my house. So its like a alley between us. There cool anyways its the ***** across the street. He threaten to sue my landlord. Who told me to leave early because of the threat of litigation from him. Im on a month to month but my landlord knew I was moving in the spring. Then my landlord told me to leave in 30 days. I talked to him said we're about to close in 45-60 days. He said ok, then a month later this.

I was loading mowers on a truck to take to auction yesterday when the cop showed. He was saying to dump it. Im like a guy just drove from NY to buy one of these pieces of junk. I will sell all this stuff. I dont have the time now because I have to get ready for spring and to move. I wouldnt throw away or scrap any of this. I have a few pieces of junk plywood, probably a dozen broken rakes or shovels, some batteries and maybe a 100 lbs off scrap. Thats what im dumping. He said he would come back in a week to look.

I could rent storage or drive it to my buddies farm about 20 miles away. Its a hassle though and would take time out of working. The cop was acting like all my stuff needed to go. Theres no furniture, appliances, no debris, yard isnt overgrown, theres no holes in the building but I see a hole in that abandoned garage with animals living in it. Maybe I can move my stuff in there. The code does says something about contracting equipment but nothing specific. If hes not happy with what I did. I can request a review. I can only be arrested for noncompliance and I think I already did comply. If he goes that route I'm keeping records of what I did do.


----------



## BUFF

sectlandscaping;2129204 said:


> The big government is a issue. A guy had his house demoed because he wasnt home to respond to a notice because he was in the hospital having surgery. They did this in Jersey with sandy and New Orleans with Katrina. A way to land grab threw liens. The city website says they do it to encourage *business.*
> 
> Im glad im closing on a house in a neighboring town. They can kiss my property taxes goodbye here. Hopefully with some acreage this wont be a issue.
> 
> I did have this stuff tarped except the plows that are ready to drive up to. Half the problem is I live on a corner. My house is visible from 3 streets and all sides. My neighbor lives about ten ft away from the back of my house. So its like a alley between us. There cool anyways its the ***** across the street. He threaten to sue my landlord. Who told me to leave early because of the threat of litigation from him. Im on a month to month but my landlord knew I was moving in the spring. Then my landlord told me to leave in 30 days. I talked to him said we're about to close in 45-60 days. He said ok, then a month later this.
> 
> I was loading mowers on a truck to take to auction yesterday when the cop showed. He was saying to dump it. Im like a guy just drove from NY to buy one of these pieces of junk. I will sell all this stuff. I dont have the time now because I have to get ready for spring and to move. I wouldnt throw away or scrap any of this. I have a few pieces of junk plywood, probably a dozen broken rakes or shovels, some batteries and maybe a 100 lbs off scrap. Thats what im dumping. He said he would come back in a week to look.
> 
> I could rent storage or drive it to my buddies farm about 20 miles away. Its a hassle though and would take time out of working. The cop was acting like all my stuff needed to go. Theres no furniture, appliances, no debris, yard isnt overgrown, theres no holes in the building but I see a hole in that abandoned garage with animals living in it. Maybe I can move my stuff in there. The code does says something about contracting equipment but nothing specific. If hes not happy with what I did. I can request a review. I can only be arrested for noncompliance and I think I already did comply. If he goes that route I'm keeping records of what I did do.


I'd haul your equipment that's stored outside to the buddy's farm till you move. Yes it'll be a hassle but it's only for a small amount of time.


----------



## Longae29

I wouldn't want to look at all that crap sitting outside if I were your neighbors either, and if zoning prohibits it, you should have known that from the get go.


----------



## iceyman

Longae29;2129215 said:


> I wouldn't want to look at all that crap sitting outside if I were your neighbors either, and if zoning prohibits it, you should have known that from the get go.


He knew it but doesn't want to deal with it. Good ole neighbors looking out for themselves. What a crime


----------



## FredG

sectlandscaping;2129175 said:


> So the city is trying to fine me for blight. Obviously I work from home.
> 
> When I first got the call. I thought it was tidying up. Its that time of year for a spring clean up anyways. I removed about about a dozen parts mowers and blowers.
> 
> When I receive the letter it says I have unregistered vehicles and excess contracting equipment. It shows pictures of my 9.5 western V and 2.5 yard Blizzard Ice Chaser.
> 
> So I call the police officer and explain my trucks are all registered. He tells me I can only have one plow. I lived here for 3 years and always had 3 plus trucks and plows(Currently 2). At one point there was a skid in my driveway. I notify him that my lease is up and I'm moving in 45 days and everything will be gone then. He tells me to put my stuff in storage. That I have 5 days or there arresting and fining me $225 a day.
> 
> Winter may look like its over but its not. No person in this city or town has to store a plow during season. I feel this is harassment by my neighbor who is selling his house. I could drive around today and find 50 plows in driveways.
> 
> Anyways part rant and part looking for advice.


You said you were leasing, I'm assuming it's residential, I have no idea in your state but I hope the owner of the property got the same letter. Around here the property owner is responsible no matter who resides there.

Check with the property owner, Do you know a contractor that has some space at the lay down yard? A few bucks not a lot they may help you out. I done it plenty of times for guys I know.

If the property owner knows somebody it could all go away. We get these letters with all the threats all the time one every couple years. Job security for the new city guy, He got his first complaint and following through. We just mail the City manager and we here no more. even on commercial.

When your lease is up find a place out of city limits, Farm maybe or next to one or industrial area. Than they don't hassle you. Normally this is not a police matter,  Good Luck


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think you should keep it tidy. There's a ton of stuff you can do to appease neighbours sometimes its just takes a little thought about where can I dump this that is out of the way or that no one sees it.
I haul a trailer home all summer, and my truck gets parked in my drive all winter but I made a little compound beside the house to hide it all behind a fence. Neat tidy everyones happy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sectlandscaping;2129175 said:


> So the city is trying to fine me for blight. Obviously I work from home.
> 
> When I first got the call. I thought it was tidying up. Its that time of year for a spring clean up anyways. *I removed about about a dozen parts mowers and blowers. *
> 
> When I receive the letter it says I have unregistered vehicles and excess contracting equipment. It shows pictures of my 9.5 western V and 2.5 yard Blizzard Ice Chaser.
> 
> So I call the police officer and explain my trucks are all registered. He tells me I can only have one plow. I lived here for 3 years and always had 3 plus trucks and plows(Currently 2). At one point there was a skid in my driveway. I notify him that my lease is up and I'm moving in 45 days and everything will be gone then. He tells me to put my stuff in storage. That I have 5 days or there arresting and fining me $225 a day.
> 
> Winter may look like its over but its not. No person in this city or town has to store a plow during season. I feel this is harassment by my neighbor who is selling his house. I could drive around today and find 50 plows in driveways.
> 
> Anyways part rant and part looking for advice.


There's 2 things here. Yes, sometimes the government is overbearing. And sometimes people are just inconsiderate of their neighbors.

I'm not sure why you think the neighbor who is selling their house shouldn't be upset by what appears to be a junkyard next door.

You said you had around a dozen parts mowers\blowers laying around. I don't even have a dozen mowers, much less parts mowers laying around.

Have some respect for your neighbors, man.

My shop is a thousand feet off the road and behind most of the other houses. But that doesn't mean I leave every bit of junk I have laying all over the place. But it isn't perfectly neat, either. I have added landscaping so my neighbors don't have to see my trucks and trailers, even though it is facing their garage. I'm building a lean-to over my fuel pumps to keep those under cover. The tarp on my salt building is green to blend in. I landscaped an area that is visible from the highway. The better the neighbor I am, the less problems I am going to have. And that means keeping junk out of sight or at the scrap yard.

If you're violating the ordinance, move your crap and be a better neighbor.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think, I might draw the attention of the blite police also.

But all of my neighbors have boats, campers, horse Trailers, dog houses.
A old truck and or car along with a scrap pile disguised as a raspberry patch.

One neighbor is selling this summer.
I bet I'll be cleaning that side yard up.
I've just been putting off repurposing a 74 power wagon.

He has a littel pile and a boat and 2 trailers. 

Oot west if Ya got 3 or more old trucks scattered around the yard they call it truck farming.

Op would some fencing work to block their view?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whatcha going to do with all that dog crap?


----------



## Herm Witte

Time to raise your bar. You are in business. Treat it like one and work out of a facility that allows you to store and park what you need to. A contracting business with multiple pieces of equipment should not be run out of a residential neighborhood which is likely against the your local ordinance. This is not about big government.


----------



## sectlandscaping

The ordinance says equipment has to be covered by all sides or in a structure. It is and always has been besides when he showed up and I was removing stuff.

I had a pallet with mowers stacked on it and covered. This is 75 ft down my driveway by the woods. I didnt leave them all over and I was removing them anyway. It looked like anyone elses yard. Which is why I didnt think it was a problem. 

Next to that I have a quad and a few 2 stages under a tarp. I can put the 2 stages in a shed when I pull the walk behind mower out but the quad is staying. 

It also doesnt ban contracting equipment it bans excessive. With no explanation. I never knew I was violating anything and the questions I asked were answered with ask zoning. I even asked about a carport. I figure I could sell it or use it later but he said I might need a permit. 

With the crap I brought to the auctions and dump. The other stuff I need. Its my tools. Im hoping that its good enough. He wasnt to reasonable though. New place has no neighbors in site 8 acres almost all woods. Time to start cutting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The only thing better than an open junkyard is a junkyard covered by a sea of blue tarps.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I've been half ass looking for a yard space. But $1500 for a small business is a lot


----------



## SnoFarmer

Dog poop, what dog poop?
I where a these and walk over to the neighbors yard.:wavingrsport

:laughing:Our blite ordances likes to look at opaque tarps,...
If the vehicel has current regesteration it's fine, if not it has to be covered ,inside, or behind a fence.
And it has to be abel to move under it's own power with littel work...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Your feet are a lot smaller than I would have guessed..........you know what they say about guys with small feet, right?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2129289 said:


> Your feet are a lot smaller than I would have guessed..........you know what they say about guys with small feet, right?


What are you talking aboot Willis?
Thoes are sheets of ply-wood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2129292 said:


> What are you talking aboot Willis?
> Thoes are sheets of ply-wood.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FredG

sectlandscaping;2129274 said:


> The ordinance says equipment has to be covered by all sides or in a structure. It is and always has been besides when he showed up and I was removing stuff.
> 
> I had a pallet with mowers stacked on it and covered. This is 75 ft down my driveway by the woods. I didnt leave them all over and I was removing them anyway. It looked like anyone elses yard. Which is why I didnt think it was a problem.
> 
> Next to that I have a quad and a few 2 stages under a tarp. I can put the 2 stages in a shed when I pull the walk behind mower out but the quad is staying.
> 
> It also doesnt ban contracting equipment it bans excessive. With no explanation. I never knew I was violating anything and the questions I asked were answered with ask zoning. I even asked about a carport. I figure I could sell it or use it later but he said I might need a permit.
> 
> With the crap I brought to the auctions and dump. The other stuff I need. Its my tools. Im hoping that its good enough. He wasnt to reasonable though. New place has no neighbors in site 8 acres almost all woods. Time to start cutting.


Your leaving tell them to kiss your butt. I thought you had a mess. Tell the owner of the property handle it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Post some pictures.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2129289 said:


> Your feet are a lot smaller than I would have guessed..........you know what they say about guys with small feet, right?


They where small shoes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2129323 said:


> They where small shoes?


And socks.......unless they wear sandals and manpris.


----------



## CARDOCTOR

any pics ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Any pics??


----------



## framer1901

Respect ones neighbor - cities have codes for a reason, country areas can even have codes. I see a few guys in GR running lawn care companies out of city lot single wide driveways - BS


----------



## BUFF

framer1901;2129461 said:


> Respect ones neighbor - cities have codes for a reason, country areas can even have codes. I see a few guys in GR running lawn care companies out of city lot single wide driveways - BS


I saw some pics of a guy that runs snow and landscaping oot of his house in Kazoo He had trash cans fornicating in his front yard, along with all kinds broken down equipment and vehicles too.


----------



## KYsnow

These laws are there because there seems to always be someone who thinks everyone else is wrong. Your treasure is another mans trash. Your _________(fill in the blank) is another mans nightmare, and so on and so on. 

A little common sense and courtesy, which seems to be lacking, and these laws wouldn't be necessary. Thank God we have these laws when it appears blaming others and denial is the response we get.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I need to unsubscribe from this thread, need to run to Home Depot and stock up on tarps.


----------



## leigh

Mark Oomkes;2129477 said:


> I need to unsubscribe from this thread, need to run to Home Depot and stock up on tarps.


You got those nice camo pattern tarps in Canada!


----------



## SnoFarmer

My yard, your yard, know the diffrence.
If you want a say, you pay for it.
If not build a fence.

Fence in or a fence out state?

What happened to the Land of the free.
Your home is your castle.
You're rights stop where mine start....

I could never live in a HOA where they make you clean the oil spot from the drive or they fine you.
No vehicles outside over night.
No boats or campers or 3500's and up, parked on the lot or street.

Or restrictive covenants.

Or In a clone home neighborhood where everything is a shade of beige . 

You Nancy neat nicks can just stay in town.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes;2129477 said:


> I need to unsubscribe from this thread, need to run to Home Depot and stock up on tarps.


Get all different colors, so you no what equipment (crap) is under what tarp.


----------



## snocrete

toooo mulch multi-quoting to do....so this will do > :laughing:

OP, take the good advice you've been given here, so far, and better yourself/your business. From what info you've given, it seems very likely you are in the wrong.

https://www.clutterhoardingcleanup.com/hoarding-clean-up/


----------



## snocrete

Mark Oomkes;2129275 said:


> The only thing better than an open junkyard is a junkyard covered by a sea of blue tarps.


gotta say this might be my fav

Ive had a pretty rough last few weeks, so thanks for the laughs


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave;2129532 said:


> Get all different colors, so you no what equipment (crap) is under what tarp.


A sea of rainbows.............perfect for San Fran or Sausagetuck.

OP, any pics?


----------



## sectlandscaping

No pics, I had it mostly cleaned up before I made the thread. The cop came back Friday and left another notice on my door. I had my plows on because of the so called snow storm. Dont know if hes coming back or what. At this point my yard looks no different then the rest. I have exactly 5 weeks left here before I move and not moving all this stuff twice.


----------



## Broncslefty7

your also in new london, they are super uppity down there. its more of a historic town, so you know how that goes. i always try to tell the guys to keep the shop they way they keep the customers properties, nice and clean. i would be embarrassed if a customer came to my shop and it was a mess. you are also in a very tough area, i have gone through hell to get building permits in new london. Good luck.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Unfortunately, I am in a situation very similar to you. My wife and I bought a house 1 year ago. It is a 60 year old house in dire need of renovation with very dated kitchen and bathrooms. We moved here from a house we bought new about 9 years ago, so needles to say, my wife wasn't pleased about the switch, but it was on 10 acres with 3 outbuildings, a 30x60, 30x30 and a 2 stall house leanto that I had plans of pouring a concrete floor in adding mafia block walls inside and turning into my salt shed. 

When we were first serious about making an offer on the property, I went to city hall and asked someone at the info desk to talk to someone about a property in town that I was thinking of buying and wanted to know if I could run my small business from. The lady at the counter walked down a hall and poked her head in a door and told whoever was there what I wanted. She leaned back out and asked me for the address. I have it to her and she relayed it to whoever was in the office. Then same thing again with "what type of business?" I told her "lawn care, snow removal and rolloffs." She poked her head back in and then came back up shortly after telling me "shouldn't be a problem." Great, thanks, we put an offer in and are days from signing papers at 0930 on a Tuesday. The weekend prior to signing, I make arrangements with the owner to have access to the 30x60 outbuilding so I can start moving equipment up. I'm there Saturday afternoon unloading some fertilizer and stuff and my new neighbors are out in their yard working in their garden. Before I leave, I walk over to the fence and introduce myself and we talk about 15 minutes. We shoot the bull, I tell them my wife had wanted to start a small garden of her own for years, but never got around to it at the old place and she will love having you next door to get pointers from and maybe finally get hers going. They ask what we do for a living and I tell them. First thing Monday morning (the day before we sign papers and take ownership), he calls the city and says this guy wants to move in next door and says he wants to do this, this, this. She tells him nope, can't do it. So he calls me and tells me and I said why did you call the city? What did I say Saturday that you were so unhappy about? He spews out a whole list of stuff, skidsteers are noisy, mowing crews showing up at 6am loading equipment, blah, blah, blah. I tell him one man operation, 1 truck, not several yada, yada yada. Give me a chance. In the future, if you have a problem, come talk to me. I meet all other neighbors, all are fine with me. All boils down to he had his mind made up from the get go that he didn't want a business next door. They like being outside and working in garden and don't want to see our hear anything next to them. Their garden is right next to the fence. My outbuildings are situated close to that side of the property because it is rolling hills and that's where it is flat. They moved in a year before us. All outbuildings were already there. Driveway that runs back to them already there. Now he doesn't like it. City tells me I need to put a new driveway in on the other side of the house (not feasible due to slope) and possibly move outbuildings. Really? I have to move permanent structures that are attached to the ground and have been there 20+ years? How about he tills up the ground on the other side of his yard and moves his garden? Nope. 

With the exception of my 3 roll off dumpsters, everything else is inside outbuildings and not visible. The dumpsters were next to fence next to outbuilding when I first moved in because 2015 was a constant monsoon and that was the only place on the property that the previous owner had gravel laid and it was the only place I could get my truck and not get stuck. I told him it was temporary wait till it does out and I can put more gravel down and get them moved. We moved in in early May and he lived with it until weekend before 4th of July when I picked up a dumpster with pet urine stained sofa and dump was closed. I set it out there with the intention of hauling down the next day, but he went out took photos and called the city AND his city council rep and raised holy hell. Never came over and said anything to me first. I get a call from city next day and she says now he's filed a formal complaint and we have to start abatement process. I was pissed. I told her I had worked a 14 hour day the day before, was hot and tired when I came home and didn't even think about it. Told her if he had just come over and said something to me, I would have said your right, sorry I'll load it back on the truck and put it inside and it will be gone tomorrow at 0600. But the damage was done. I had to move dumpsters out into my field over a hill where they can't be seen, but as soon as the city came out and put the special use permit sign in my yard for public hearing, he immediately went back down to city and blew a gasket. 

So for me to even have a chance of being approved, I have to spend $0000's moving driveway, outbuildings and all kinds of crap so this a-hole can have his garden, all of which is money we don't have. 

I will say I think he had a legitimate complaint about the smelly dumpster, I wouldn't have liked it either, but all he had to do is come talk to me about it. So now, after working my ass off for 20 years building my business and finally getting my dream of owning land and buildings, it is all ruined because of him. He has the city wrapped around his finger and we are listing the house this weekend and moving. The lady with the city told me that they are a complaint generated entity of the city and if I could just make friends with my neighbor, all would be fine. They had two tree chipper trucks full of chips delivered that sat in their driveway over a month that they didn't do anything with. Just before I tried to get the special use permit, I went over and offered to move it all for them with my skid, and they took me up on the offer. I had hoped that it would demonstrate that I could be nice to have around, but unfortunately, the day after I did that, the city put the sign in my yard before I could talk to them and all hell broke loose. I even hired an attorney to go to the public hearing with me, but after he met with the city, he said it was pretty much a lost cause and they were now wanting me to actually move buildings. What a bunch of crap.

I have done over $1k worth of brush clearing for the nature center across the street for free, have hauled topsoil for free for my other neighbor and all around me are good friends except for him and his wife. There is a house about a mile down the street surrounded by ag land that routinely has 2 semis parked in the yard for all to see, but noone cares. Their is a house 4 houses down that had crap everywhere and looks like a junk yard, but it's OK because it's not next to my neighbor. We have one of the nicest looking properties in the street and would have only got better after I redo the lawn. Our house was for sale for almost 2 years before we came along and nobody wanted it, partly because they originally listed way too high, but also because the house was more work than anyone wants to do, so we will be lucky if we can even sell it for what we spent, but will probably lose our ass on it. Needless to say, I feel your pain.


----------



## Randall Ave

What is the property zoned for?


----------



## maxwellp

Randall Ave;2133435 said:


> What is the property zoned for?


Yes it is all in the zoning 
I was AG1 EX but they came around - changed the laws - Now you have to make 60% of your income from AG to be AG1 EX. So I got changed to RH4 or some crap. I put up a 60x80 building and everything is inside. Someone asks what going on in there. I say nothing, it has no windows and I do not leave the doors open.


----------



## SHAWZER

Can you put up a 8 foot high wood fence ?


----------



## thelettuceman

Derek: I read your whole rant. I not in your shoes, but I feel your pain. Neighbors like that fall into the P.OS. category. Good Luck. I hope you land on your feet.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

thelettuceman;2133512 said:


> Derek: I read your whole rant. I not in your shoes, but I feel your pain. Neighbors like that fall into the P.OS. category. Good Luck. I hope you land on your feet.


Thank you. Been knocked down before and got up. I can do it again. The biggest frustration is the idiocy of the city. Because this a hole complains, now I have to move permanent structures that have been there 20+ years? Or nope can't have your truck (F550) because it's registered over 12k lbs, but it would be perfectly fine if I was Joe Blow rodeo guy and I had the very same truck to tow my big horse trailer to shows on the weekends as a hobby. Only difference being my truck has a company name on the door. Or your skid steer is noisy. I live on 10 acres, anyone who lives on property this size would own a tractor to maintain it, which is just as noisy. It is just stupid.


----------



## Sawboy

I can absolutely promise that if that was me, that SOB would NEVER enjoy that garden. Not for one minute of his miserable life. Lots of legal ways to remedy that. And did I mention I would IMMEDIATELY become an expert in Entomology? Yeah, that pr!ck woulda moved before I did.

You're a better man than me Derek, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## SHAWZER

Make his life miserable , Take pictures of him doing something wrong . Build a fence , animals dying in his garden , etc ..... One of my neighbors keep getting flat tires , roofing nails at end of his driveway . After awhile it gets fun ....... Good Luck


----------



## FredG

It's all about politically correct. This city here is the same way. Nobody cares what goes on until some cry baby makes a complaint. Big deal you had a dumpster there over night. How has it been with him since you helped him out with the mulch. He was crying before that? As far as the permanent buildings how do they expect you to move them where this is finance able feasible.

I think I would be blunt with him and ask him what his problem is and why is he causing you trouble. Tell him you wanted to be a good neighbor and helped him with the mulch so no one would complain about his mulch pile.

I got one of them cry babies across from me. I straighten him out quick and easy. Matter a fact I'm looking for him now. He bothered one of my other neighbors about his dog dumping in his yard and cleaning it up was not good enough he wanted my neighbor to snow blow his walks and driveway and he did it. Young guy did not no better. I'm going to chase him in his house like when he was bothering me. Good Luck


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Thanks to all for the love. I needed it. Unfortunately, as I said, there is no reasoning with this guy. Last time I tried to talk to him, after I moved his mulch and then the city put up the sign, he went from red faced and shaking agitated to steaming mad and told me to leave all in about 30 seconds. He is unable to talk to me. His only thing is to go straight to the city. Between what my attorney said after meeting with city is that at this point, he has the city so against me that I don't stand a chance. And even if I was financially able to move buildings and do everything they want and got approved, he would just find something new to complain about 6 months from now and it would be a whole new slew of problems. As for retaliation, at this point anything that were to happen (roundup all over the garden or whatever) would all be blamed on me and I would get in trouble for it even if I didn't do it. So I am better off at this point just to move and move on.


----------



## Sawboy

Be a shame if some really destructive insects showed up over there. Or an insanely invasive fauna like Buckthorn, or Black Walnut. 

Just saying. Slow, very deliberate in its destruction, and not at all obvious like round up etc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SHAWZER;2133537 said:


> Make his life miserable , Take pictures of him doing something wrong . Build a fence , animals dying in his garden , etc ..... One of my neighbors keep getting flat tires , roofing nails at end of his driveway . After awhile it gets fun ....... Good Luck


I agree, I would NOT mess directly with the Garden or the people themselves. I would make it very uncomfortable for them to play farmer. I would install a couple of obvious curity cameras and at their gardens and activities. Perhaps even a sound system with some interesting music and sound tracks.

You know I heard he likes sheep's and goats.... Heard that from the town people....she likes growing illegal stuff...

Just saying what I heard and seen on FB.

And I have NEVER planted 25lbs of roofing in someone's salt pile either.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2133597 said:


> Be a shame if some really destructive insects showed up over there. Or an insanely invasive fauna like Buckthorn, or Black Walnut.
> 
> Just saying. Slow, very deliberate in its destruction, and not at all obvious like round up etc


Sicko.....lol


----------



## FredG

Push back, Make some complaint about his garden etc. Who wants to look at that, Possibly complain about manure he's spreading in his garden, Insecticides that are bad for environment. Take some pics with dates, He threatened you and said you had about 30 seconds or he was going to knock you out. Call the cops, Your scared for your safety, This will be a thorn in his side. Your nutty neighbor can stop the whole thing by just saying he was acting unreasonable.

Forget about moving, Your new neighbor could be worse. Act like your complying its to wet to do anything, Don't worry about the buildings, Somebody approved them when built and are grandfathered in. From My experience these things usually blow over with a little effort.

Remember one thing the city would not have bothered you if he did not complain. I know one thing I would be acting like a punk and that guy scares me to death. ( He did threaten you.) We all know your not scared. This is not the point, You have to push back with some unreasonable idiot trying to make your life a big hassle. Its your land you payed for it now fight for it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'd check with another lawyer.

Pretty sure they can't force you to move a building that was erected legally.


----------



## FredG

They can't make him take any building down that is in decent condition and not a hazard of falling down etc.

I do know if you take one down you could have a problem putting one back up. Codes change over the years.

I would definitely want a different attorney. The other attorney just did not come back with a reasonable answer. The city is to far after you. Ya know kidding.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2133638 said:


> I'd check with another lawyer.
> 
> Pretty sure they can't force you to move a building that was erected legally.


I agree check with another lawyer, one versed in state and federal farming acts. In michigan were lucky, we have probably the strongest right to farm act in the country. It's written to include "wood products"(logs and chips),and "aquatics" (fish and plants). It covers structures and vehicles, AND supercedes all city ordinances. It's why cities can't prevent people from having chickens on their property here. Register your vehicles in you personal name then rent them to the business for the cost of the note and ins. Nothing illegal about the farm renting storage space and vehicles to a business. 10 acres plot will provide for federal protections too, just have to look them up. If you find in your state those laws are not as strong, then that means his precious garden is not protected either and you can make him remove it. Don't just accept this bs.


----------



## FredG

Freshwater;2133676 said:


> I agree check with another lawyer, one versed in state and federal farming acts. In michigan were lucky, we have probably the strongest right to farm act in the country. It's written to include "wood products"(logs and chips),and "aquatics" (fish and plants). It covers structures and vehicles, AND supercedes all city ordinances. It's why cities can't prevent people from having chickens on their property here. Register your vehicles in you personal name then rent them to the business for the cost of the note and ins. Nothing illegal about the farm renting storage space and vehicles to a business. 10 acres plot will provide for federal protections too, just have to look them up. If you find in your state those laws are not as strong, then that means his precious garden is not protected either and you can make him remove it. Don't just accept this bs.


Well said, Get that cry baby.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Well, I will delve a little deeper into the situation since all here think I'm caving to easily. Before I made offer, I checked with city, was told was OK. Unfortunately, I walked into the building and went to information and asked. Instead of redirecting me to codes enforcement, they handled it themselves. They were wrong and unfortunately I was an idiot and didn't get it in writing or a name if who I talked to, so in the city's (and my attorney's) eyes, that conversation never happened. As I said earlier, I have spent the year I have lived here making friends with all the IMMEDIATE neighbors and all with the exception of ahole are fine with me. As a matter of fact, all of them have said they are willing to go to the public hearing on my behalf. There are several issues against me at this point. 1) my first conversation with the lady from the city (day before we moved in) she told me that MOST of what I am wanting to do would probably be approved, but I have to go through the process- submit proposal, make changes to proposal according to what planning and zoning thinks and resubmit, go to planning and zoning committee/public hearing where anyone/everyone can comment. If approved after that, then I go in front of city council and they get to decide based on what happened at other meetings. According to city lady, they have and may override earlier decisions, but doesn't happen very often, which read between the lines means don't hold your breath. 2) my property is very near William jewel college which sits up in a hill and overlooks a good portion of my land (house outbuildings and part of my acreage. If it weren't for a line of trees, they would see ALL of it. 3) unbeknownst to me, but discovered by my attorney, a hole has started a protest patition against me. According to city lady, it hasn't been deemed valid, but if it contains the # of sigs ahole says he has and it is deemed valid, then that is a huge strike against me in addition to a holes opposition. Further, my property is zoned single family residential with AG allowance, meaning I can have chickens, goats and whatever and also allows me to let my grass get extra tall so it can be baled. But, city ordinance for running business from home includes several things against me. NO OUTSIDE STORAGE OF EQUIPMENT, no vehicle registered in excess of 12k lbs. Only operate between 0800-2000 hrs, can't do anything that would or could disturb surrounding property owners and several other things. But, my truck is registered at 24k, my dumpsters are outside and don't have room inside for them, and during mowing season, I routinely leave around 0600 and have to drive right past aholes house to do it and in winter time I come and go at all hours and EVERYTHING I DO DISTURBS AHOLE. I CAN'T GO OUTSIDE AND OPEN THE DOORS IN MY OUTBUILDING WITHOUT HIM PULLING BACK THE CURTAINS SO HE CAN GLARE AT ME AND SEE WHAT I'M DOING. 

Now, for those who aren't familiar with small town politics, the BIG cheese in town gets WHATEVER they want (think Disney in Aneheim, CA.) For Liberty where I live, WJ College is Disney. And several of the board members are concerned with WJC seeing my activities, especially my dumpsters. So regardless of whether WJC can see my dumpsters (they can't) in the city's mind, it's a problem. My attorney told me two things, I don't have ANY leverage (not a big employer or big tax revenue) and also Liberty is one of the more difficult cities in the area to work with. So with all those things against me, it is his belief that if I were to continue paying him ($250/hr) it would just be a waist of my father's money because he doesn't see any way forward that I come out on top. The city has thrown every obstacle in front of me that they could think of to include DNR because of my dumpsters and also wanting to store salt. The city lady had told me that if I removed the dumpsters from my proposal and were willing to move my driveway away from a hole, there was a real chance that I could get everything else approved. Problem is two fold. I'm getting too old to bounce around on mowers for 10-12 hrs a day 5-6 days a week, thus me getting into the dumpster business to replace lawn care as my summer income and 2) I have no additional money to rent storage space for them unless I go back to working for free, and paying everyone else instead. I'm no longer willing to work for free like I have been for the last 3 years before we moved, so since the dumpsters are my future, they are telling me I have no future at that property, so why stay. Further, with the constant complaints from a hole, if the city were to approve me, he would just find something new to complain about and I would just be miserable there, so as much as I would like to hop the fence and beat him within an inch of his life, or go over with the skid steer he is so fond of and rearrange the garden and tear out all his fruit trees or burn his house to the ground, nothing I can do will accomplish anything other than get me in more trouble with the city, so I reluctantly give up. It is the last thing in the world I want to do, it is a beautiful piece of land and a nice area, and we like all around us but them, but at this point, I just don't see any way around it.


----------



## Freshwater

Do something for the college. Get them on your side. I'm all about fighting, BUT, a dumpster business probably doesn't belong on a private property like yours.


----------



## FredG

Get the chickens and a couple of goats right next to his precious garden. See how he likes you then. This guy sounds like he has something to hide, Looking out the window all the time.


----------



## framer1901

Until that property sold, I'd have the max number of the nastiest farm animals allowed and pen them up as close as possible to his property.


----------



## Randall Ave

Before you buy your next property. Make sure it's commercial/duel use. Get a good land use attorney. You both need to go through the correct steps so this doesn't happen again. Get your approvals before you purchase the property.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

framer1901;2133729 said:


> Until that property sold, I'd have the max number of the nastiest farm animals allowed and pen them up as close as possible to his property.


And run as much loud equipment as possible.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2133763 said:


> And run as much loud equipment as possible.


Get some goats and make sure they get out of the pen at least once a week and eat his garden.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Randall Ave;2133750 said:


> Before you buy your next property. Make sure it's commercial/duel use. Get a good land use attorney. You both need to go through the correct steps so this doesn't happen again. Get your approvals before you purchase the property.


Yes, lesson learned.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Mark Oomkes;2133763 said:


> And run as much loud equipment as possible.


As much as I would love too, it would only get me in more trouble.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

LapeerLandscape;2133860 said:


> Get some goats and make sure they get out of the pen at least once a week and eat his garden.


Same here, just more trouble for me.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape;2133860 said:


> Get some goats and make sure they get out of the pen at least once a week and eat his garden.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## KYsnow

FredG;2133637 said:


> Push back, Make some complaint about his garden etc. Who wants to look at that, Possibly complain about manure he's spreading in his garden, Insecticides that are bad for environment. Take some pics with dates, He threatened you and said you had about 30 seconds or he was going to knock you out. Call the cops, Your scared for your safety, This will be a thorn in his side. Your nutty neighbor can stop the whole thing by just saying he was acting unreasonable.
> 
> Forget about moving, Your new neighbor could be worse. Act like your complying its to wet to do anything, Don't worry about the buildings, Somebody approved them when built and are grandfathered in. From My experience these things usually blow over with a little effort.
> 
> Remember one thing the city would not have bothered you if he did not complain. I know one thing I would be acting like a punk and that guy scares me to death. ( He did threaten you.) We all know your not scared. This is not the point, You have to push back with some unreasonable idiot trying to make your life a big hassle. Its your land you payed for it now fight for it.


That's what I would do also. Make this about two neighbor that can't get along and not about what you have on your property. If the police start knocking on the jerks door too often I bet he stops complaining entirely.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

KYsnow;2133871 said:


> That's what I would do also. Make this about two neighbor that can't get along and not about what you have on your property. If the police start knocking on the jerks door too often I bet he stops complaining entirely.


This is the whole problem with this scenario. The city got tired of receiving complaints from neighbors every time someone tried to run a business from home, so they rewrote the ordinances so that you have to go through the whole process (above) in order to get a business license and be approved to do so. The city has already told me that without doing all the above changes, they won't even consider approving and issuing license. They already know everything equipment wise that I have because he has either supplied them with photos, or I have told them, so they know what's here, and until such time that they approve it, it is all against ordinance.

At this point, the deck is stacked too much against me. No matter what I do, this guy isn't going to be able to keep his nose on his side of the fence, so he will be a problem until either he dies or I move. The city has made it quite clear they aren't interested in a roll off dumpster business being here, and that and snow is where my future is at, so I have no future here. Meeting with Realtor today and for sale sign is going in the yard today. I'm done looking over my shoulder. Forget all of them.


----------



## FredG

KYsnow;2133871 said:


> That's what I would do also. Make this about two neighbor that can't get along and not about what you have on your property. If the police start knocking on the A-HOLE's door too often I bet he stops complaining entirely.


Law enforcement thinks of these neighbors going back and fourth like Family arguments and domestic violence and take very serious. Get rid of the lawyer fight it yourself. Piss that ***** off again, Can't be hard to do he went off on you after you helped him with your equipment. I would be ashamed to treat you that way, And if he knew he was going to give you a hassle why would he accept your services.

Not to mention I think he's got something to hide. He likes to garden so much he probably got some weed growing somewhere and don't want no one around. This is very profitable. The way he watches you all the time is taboo. You serviced the park across the street. Your a good addition to that neighborhood. I hate to suggest it but you got to get this guy fired up so you can get a cop at his door. Be rotten, It's not like this is minor. This guy is trying to run you off your land. I hope your other neighbors don't get disturbed for his aggression towards you. He'll back off then.

I know if I lived in that neighbor hood I would want to speak to him about his problem with you and how you would be bothering him so bad. Explain to him he will have to close one eye.


----------



## FredG

derekslawncare;2133886 said:


> This is the whole problem with this scenario. The city got tired of receiving complaints from neighbors every time someone tried to run a business from home, so they rewrote the ordinances so that you have to go through the whole process (above) in order to get a business license and be approved to do so. The city has already told me that without doing all the above changes, they won't even consider approving and issuing license. They already know everything equipment wise that I have because he has either supplied them with photos, or I have told them, so they know what's here, and until such time that they approve it, it is all against ordinance.
> 
> At this point, the deck is stacked too much against me. No matter what I do, this guy isn't going to be able to keep his nose on his side of the fence, so he will be a problem until either he dies or I move. The city has made it quite clear they aren't interested in a roll off dumpster business being here, and that and snow is where my future is at, so I have no future here. Meeting with Realtor today and for sale sign is going in the yard today. I'm done looking over my shoulder. Forget all of them.


Okay then, Good Luck.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Read the morning paper in his yard.......


----------



## SHAWZER

:laughing::laughing::laughing: Good one !


----------



## Whiffyspark

How long was house on market before you brought it? That may be an issue trying to sell it fast 

I for one wouldnt take a finicial hit just to be rid of a neighbor. How close is his stuff to your property line. Any set back laws?


----------



## dchr

That's the prefect solution !! Just kidding-can't believe you are going to sell and move because of this. Your house,your land,your rules. I could see if it looked like a junkyard but i sounds/reads like it not. Not running a huge enterprise with trucks,trailers and equipment by the dozens. Stay sad fight. Best of luck to you either way!


----------



## FredG

Even if you buy a piece of commercial land you will still have these issues if someone makes a complaint. Unless it had roll offs on it before. You need to do everything the city is asking before you buy anything else anyways. I sure hope your not jumping out of the pan into the fire.


----------



## Randall Ave

Depending on locale and state laws on his dumpster storage at his yard. This needs legal research by the correct attorney. He will never get approved where he is now. Not in a residential zone. Had a much better chance on commercial, or industrial zoned property. I'm no expert, but I've been on the town zoning/planning board for about 20 years.


----------



## FredG

I'm no expert either, I have purchased enough commercial to know you could have a dumpster biz across the street and still not get approved. He could end up paying 300 to 500k for this property without a home.

This is a sorry situation, The op is loosing his home not just a place to lay down his dumpsters. I still get complaints at my construction yard and I was approved legally and owned it since 2008. It is zoned industrial. I had 80 ton of crush & run delivered there to have on hand never heard the end of it. I called the city manager and never heard no more about it.

Whatever, it sounds like the op has made his mind up to move. The city already told him it should not be a problem before he purchased it. No he did not get it on paper. If his neighbor did not complain I can assure you he would not be having these problems. I just hope he knows what he's doing. I sure hope the op got it at a good deal. Last I knew pretty hard to come out of a house you just bought. And if he does get somebody interested why is he moving so quickly. Nobody else wants to live next to a pain in the @$$ neighbor.


----------



## peteo1

FredG;2134021 said:


> This is a sorry situation, The op is loosing his home not just a place to lay down his dumpsters. I still get complaints at my construction yard and I was approved legally and owned it since 2008. It is zoned industrial. I had 80 ton of crush & run delivered there to have on hand never heard the end of it. I called the city manager and never heard no more about it.
> 
> This is the key part right here. The op needs to find something that is zoned for industrial or heavy commercial use. Either that or move further out of town to where your closest neighbor is a country mile away. I'm usually all for retaliation against a d bag neighbor like this but I think he's the type of guy who likes to cause problems for his own amusement. He sounds like a miserable jerk who likes making others unhappy as well so I'd bet youd be in for a long fight with him. Maybe try to find a lay down yard for all the things you can't fit in your buildings at home


----------



## FredG

Derek, I guess at this point, Say you find somebody interested in your home and wants a quick closing being you want out, Where are you going with your equipment? You just bought a small farm and having trouble.

I don't know you from beans and PS. This situation bums me out! over a unreasonable neighbor. He must be never ran into any Italians,  I'd put a thorn so far in him he would be calling his mama. Like a dog that he is with his tale between his legs. You have no idea how much I wish I lived in that hood. He would know who was giving him trouble but could not prove it. :angry:


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

FredG;2134021 said:


> I'm no expert either, I have purchased enough commercial to know you could have a dumpster biz across the street and still not get approved. He could end up paying 300 to 500k for this property without a home.
> 
> This is a sorry situation, The op is loosing his home not just a place to lay down his dumpsters. I still get complaints at my construction yard and I was approved legally and owned it since 2008. It is zoned industrial. I had 80 ton of crush & run delivered there to have on hand never heard the end of it. I called the city manager and never heard no more about it.
> 
> Whatever, it sounds like the op has made his mind up to move. The city already told him it should not be a problem before he purchased it. No he did not get it on paper. If his neighbor did not complain I can assure you he would not be having these problems. I just hope he knows what he's doing. I sure hope the op got it at a good deal. Last I knew pretty hard to come out of a house you just bought. And if he does get somebody interested why is he moving so quickly. Nobody else wants to live next to a pain in the @$$ neighbor.


After speaking with the realtor, if we are lucky enough to sell for what we paid, we will lose about $30k. My father gave us the 20% down payment, so we have good equity in it, but will be losing half that. The property was in the market for almost 2 years before we bought it. The house is almost 60 years old and very dated. Way more work than most are willing to do, so it sat along time before we came along. Neither my wife nor I love the house, but were willing to live with it until we could afford to renovate. We live the land, the outbuildings were all rebuilt about 8 years ago after a tornado wiped out the original ones, so they are new. It IS the perfect property for my needs and if it were ANY OTHER PERSON next door, all would be ok. This guy had his mind made up before we ever moved in that he didn't want me here and had made it his life mission to make sure I can't stay. He just is NOT EVER going to mind his own business, so it would be a constant fight if we tried to work it out with the city. From my conversion with the city, I think he may have threatened litigation against them if I'm allowed to stay because the property was zoned residential when he moved in, and therefore that is the expectation that he has for it. Had there been a business here at the time he looked, I'm sure he would have kept looking. The previous owners brother had a moving company here at one time with 3 big box trucks parked out where I originally put my dumpsters when I moved in, so there have been businesses on this property for years, just not when ahole moved in. As you can imagine, my wife and I are heartbroken over this and I have been near suicidal twice since we moved in from all the stress this has put me through. I am a one man operation that grosses over 100k a year in sales, most of which has been reinvested into the company the past 3 years, so I work my ass off to get where I am and now it is all being destroyed in the span of 10 months by one guy who can't mind his own business. With the exception of my dumpsters, nothing is kept outside and the dumpsters are in a spot that basically can't be seen from anywhere unless you trespass onto my property, so I keep a very nice, clean property that I think most anyone would be proud to own. It should say something to the city that ahole was friends with most everyone immediately around him and a lot of the wives, including his, all got together once or twice a month for lunch, and since we moved in and this all started, about half the neighbors are our friends and won't even talk to them because they all think they're being aholes. I'm done talking about this, all it does is get me mad and upset. We just need to move quick and move on and start over. Thanks to all of you who have tried to be helpful. I really thought we were going to be able to fight this, but he somehow has the city caving to his every demand and they are just making it financially impossible to stay here with what they are saying I have to do in order to even get considered for approval.


----------



## fireside

Boy it makes me mad to read your story! What ever happened to the land of the free!!! I have two questions why does the driveway need to be moved not approved location? Out builds built without a permit? I my state once they tax you on them they are legal structures and after 7 years are grandfathered in you have no such laws in your state.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

fireside;2134065 said:


> Boy it makes me mad to read your story! What ever happened to the land of the free!!! I have two questions why does the driveway need to be moved not approved location? Out builds built without a permit? I my state once they tax you on them they are legal structures and after 7 years are grandfathered in you have no such laws in your state.


Everything is legal as it is right now, for residential use. The problem is as I stated in an earlier post is that in order to be able to run a business from home, the city ordinances are written so strictly that it is very difficult to do (on purpose to discourage business from home because of situations just like this). So if I bought this property and wasn't running a business, but say had horses and was a weekend rodeo buff going in and out only in the weekend, it would all be ok because I'm using the property as it is zoned. The problem lies in the fact that I am trying to run a business, so I am going in and out every day, sometimes multiple times a day, so now I fit into that part of the ordinance where I can't do anything that disturbs my neighbor and unfortunately, EVERYTHING I do pisses this guy off. He doesn't like the fact that my driveway runs past his house, he doesn't like the fact that I leave at 0600 everyday (even though his lights are on in the house because he's already awake getting ready for work). I'm not waking him up and my wife can't hear anything I do inside our house, but again, it's not about what is reasonable or makes since, just whether it bothers him or not, and since he doesn't want me here, he's saying everything I do bothers him, and the city buys his bs. As I said, I think he has threatened litigation against the city if I'm allowed to stay, so they are now responding by throwing every obstacle up in front of me that they can come up with. So now, because my drive bothers him, it needs to be moved. My horse barn is next to his garden, well it needs to be moved in order for me to use it as my salt bin. A 1 in a billion chance WJC might see my dumpsters, well now I have to put a roof over them. It is ALL GEARED TOWARDS MAKING IT TOO COSTLY FOR ME TO STAY. As I said above, I'm done with it. I have a business to run and customers to take care of. I don't have the time or the mental strength to do it all on my own. I had hoped that getting the attorney involved would take some of the load off, but after he met with the city, it was his opinion that I didn't have a chance. The protest patition coupled with the city's desire not to have dumpsters near WJC, and my neighbors complete unwillingness to be the least bit reasonable, means I can spend thousands fighting and at the end of the day, be no better off then I am now. I hate like hell that I am giving in, I am obviously a hard worker and a fighter or I wouldn't have made it in the business for 20 years, but at this point, all I'm doing is bleeding cash trying to stay. I have no doubt that if it were any other person next door, I would be just fine.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Enclosed carport for the dumpsters?


----------



## FredG

You said it, If there was anybody else next door it would not be a issue!!!! To be politically correct the city has to make a big stink. They don't care for these cry babies no more than you do. My niece is married to the city manager here. If you want to PM me something I can have him take a look at it. Sometime you can pull strings.

Are you saying you have to come off the main road on to some kind of right of way or shared drive to enter your property? If this is true that fool could have a legitimate gripe. Whats the big deal about installing a drive. You got a skid and the roll off to bring material in. Any topsoil you take out you can lose on your 10 acres. Crush & run is $13.00 dollars a ton. As far as the roll offs go you could find somewhere to lay them for probably $500.00 per yr. Wait for things to blow over and bring them back in.

Don't give in, Little effort you can beat this. Forget about him I got his brother across the street from me. I'm happy, he's the only fool on the street. Every time he looks your way yell at him. WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT. You have the right to your privacy and don't have to be stalked.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

For all to get a better idea, I'm not going to give actual address, but go to google maps and pull up Liberty, MO. Look for William Jewel College. Then look east of WJC for Martha L Thompson nature sanctuary. We are next to last house on west side of street, house and 3 white roofed outbuildings. No shared driveway, it is mine, just very close to property line back to outbuildings. 10 acre property is shaped like an upside down L. Dumpsters are kept out in pasture at far north property line. I can't fight what I can't win. The city has made up their minds. It is a losing battle. I'm leaving. Just wish I wasn't losing my ass in the process.


----------



## FredG

Is that your home with the huge concrete drive with the red and white cars? With the drive next to property line going to out buildings? Who is Eden sprinklers & landscape? And if it is how can they view that easily from WJC. Looks perfect for a small home based biz.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

FredG;2134104 said:


> Is that your home with the huge concrete drive with the red and white cars? With the drive next to property line going to out buildings? Who is Eden sprinklers & landscape? And if it is how can they view that easily from WJC. Looks perfect for a small home based biz.


Yep, that's the place. Eden is labeling a cell tower, so I don't know if they are the contractor that maintains the cell site or what. Yes this IS A PREFECT SPOT FOR A SMALL BUSINESS. If anyone else lived next door, all would be fine. WJC CAN'T see squat. My attorney and I have both provided photos to the city showing as much, but all someone in the city p&z board had to do was mention what about WJC, and now in the city's mind, it's a problem.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Then ask for finicial compensation if they're making you move. 

I wouldnt lose money on this. Cover all your stuff up out of sight out of mind. Covered car port or something cheap for dumpsters. Put some asphalt millings down and put a drive in. 

If you want to be an ******* ID straight pipe the truck and do a high idle mod and let it run for a half hour every morning lol.


----------



## Randall Ave

If he was to just run a landscape business out of it, probably no problem. But it's the dumpsters that's gonna kill it. He can't hide them now. Also some states, when you pick up the loaded dumpster, it has to go directly to a landfill. He could try to go for approvals. That is a public hearing. He would need a site plan by a licensed engineer. Have a land use attorney. It would be $$$$.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I have the same fear being a small business. Commercial property here is really expensive.


----------



## FredG

Can it be farmed? Spread a rumor some big farmer is going to farm it and use it for equipment storage where he has no room at his big farm. and he works all hours mornings late evening, Weekends etc. I seen his garden spot hidden by his outbuilding.

Your out buildings are not close to the property line, His is tho. Cell towers and nature parks and they want to give you a problem.    Where that road turns off what is that at the end with all the vehicles, Is that a biz. Your dumpsters can't be to visible, I could not see them or any equipment.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Randall Ave;2134113 said:


> If he was to just run a landscape business out of it, probably no problem. But it's the dumpsters that's gonna kill it. He can't hide them now. Also some states, when you pick up the loaded dumpster, it has to go directly to a landfill. He could try to go for approvals. That is a public hearing. He would need a site plan by a licensed engineer. Have a land use attorney. It would be $$$$.


^^^^ This right here. City already said probably ok on everything but dumpsters, but they are my future. Trying to get out of lawn care. Getting too old and too many lowballers. Don't have that problem with dumpsters. Takes quite a commitment to get into the rolloff business. It doesn't matter what I do to satisfy the city, which at this point isn't financially feasible, as long as a hole lives next door, he will constantly create problems for me.

I've spent the last 10 months looking over my shoulder day in, day out. I'm done with it. I just want to be someplace I will be left alone.


----------



## FredG

Place the dumpsters somewhere else. That be the least of my worry's that's a nice 10 acre place.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Farms here get a pass on all the laws pretty much. You have 10 acres maybe look into having it zoned as a farm?

A friend of mine brought acres of land already cleared and eventually added a 100x50 shop you cant see from road. I would like to do something similar one day


----------



## Randall Ave

FredG;2134121 said:


> Place the dumpsters somewhere else. That be the least of my worry's that's a nice 10 acre place.


Only Problem is he would have to rent space somewhere for that. OP, can you rent out parking, have tenents? This would offset some of your overhead. Also your salt storage, better check on your state DEP regulations on that.


----------



## FredG

Whiffyspark;2134122 said:


> Farms here get a pass on all the laws pretty much. You have 10 acres maybe look into having it zoned as a farm?
> 
> A friend of mine brought acres of land already cleared and eventually added a 100x50 shop you cant see from road. I would like to do something similar one day


That's what I was suggesting,


----------



## Whiffyspark

FredG;2134124 said:


> That's what I was suggesting,


I would buy a farm just for farm plates.

I don't want to go through the cdl hassle lol


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Randall Ave;2134123 said:


> Only Problem is he would have to rent space somewhere for that. OP, can you rent out parking, have tenents? This would offset some of your overhead. Also your salt storage, better check on your state DEP regulations on that.


No reason to rent out parking. Nothing around here that people would be going to that doesn't already have its own parking. MDNR was the first roadblock thrown up by the city, both because of the salt and the dumpsters. Was OK'd for both by them, so now they are doing the you need to rebuild your property bs. I'm done with it. I don't want to continue to live next to this guy. If I don't get out of here soon, I will end up in jail after he pushes my last button. And at this point, I don't want my tax dollars going to a city that is so Democrap that they can't see logic right in front of their face.

I'M DONE WITH IT. I'm moving and will start again someplace better suited and have learned a valuable lesson. I will check AND GET THE APPROVAL IN WRITING BEFORE I MAKE MY NEXT PURCHASE.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Also, for those of you who haven't caught on yet, this is the EXACT KIND OF GOVERNMENT OVERSITE THAT IS KILLING JOBS AND SMALL BUSINESS IN THIS COUNTRY THAT THE REPUBLICANS ARE CONSTANTLY TALKING ABOUT. SO REMEMBER THAT WHEN YOU GO TO THE POLLS THIS NOVEMBER.


----------



## Broncslefty7

^^^unions. they served their purpose 40 years ago.


----------



## FredG

Derek,

Not trying to stir the sauce, Just wondering if anything got better for you. :waving:


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

FredG;2138178 said:


> Derek,
> 
> Not trying to stir the sauce, Just wondering if anything got better for you. :waving:


Well Fred, unfortunately, my never ending streak of bad luck continues. We put our house on the market Thursday afternoon, and by Friday evening, we had a full price offer. That's the good news. Bad news is when we bought this house, my wife had a full time job that was running her into the ground, so she quit last September and is now working for a temp agency as a contract employee for H&R Block. Of course, the hope is that at the end of her contract, she gets offered the position full time, but that's an unknown at this time. So because her job is temporary, the loan companies won't consider her income as far as qualifying for a loan, and I have been investing most of what the company makes back into the company and only taking home a small pay check to help out. So because I have a good accountant, on paper, it looks like I made a little over 13k last year, so right now, we can't qualify for a postage stamp, much less a mortgage. So now we have a closing date scheduled for 05-12-16 and no place to move into when we leave here. We have a really nice place picked out on 18 acres in unincorporated county, so no stupid city ordinances to contend with. So at the age of 45, I am having to ask my father to co-sign on a loan so we can hopefully get the house we are looking at. The good news is, is that we shouldn't have any trouble qualifying with my father on the note and the place we want is a log home, which is my wife's and my dream for retirement, a log home in the mountains in Colorado. This place sits on 18 wooded acres up on a hill with a gated drive, so I should be able to do just about anything there and no one will be able to see it. So that is the light at the end of the tunnel that we are hoping for. If it works out, my A-hole neighbor might have done us a favor. Downside is we are selling for what we paid, so with realtor commissions, closing cost and 12 months of house payments, we are losing about $45k. :crying:

So last weekend, I had my stepson come over and take my guns to his house because there were a few times that I just didn't trust myself with them around and was afraid that the neighbor might end up in the back of a coroner's wagon and me in the back of a cop car. 

As I said further up in this thread though, this isn't the first time I've been knocked down and had to pick myself up, dust off and keep going, so we'll make it. It just sucks and I hate having to ask my father for help.


----------



## Sawboy

Derek, nothing but respect for you dude. Nothing wrong with having Pops co-sign on a loan, because you were doing what was right all along. And I applaud you for having the sense to remove the guns if you really meant that. As a guy who has had to do the anger management deal, and been "under supervision", I know full well the temptation to take a step that can't be untaken. Good luck man.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Derek,

This might be a good blessing in disguise. 

I understand angry....right now I'm tiling the bathroom floor, did one box, and just finished around the toilet flange, spread out the next round of mud and she's gone with her truck with the rest of the tile.....yea, she shopping and the thinset is drying and the floor.... If I had a gun.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Sawboy;2138562 said:


> Derek, nothing but respect for you dude. Nothing wrong with having Pops co-sign on a loan, because you were doing what was right all along. And I applaud you for having the sense to remove the guns if you really meant that. As a guy who has had to do the anger management deal, and been "under supervision", I know full well the temptation to take a step that can't be untaken. Good luck man.


Thank you.


----------



## Freshwater

Make the move and don't look back. Best of luck to you.


----------



## BUFF

derekslawncare;2138548 said:


> a log home in the mountains in Colorado.


Colorado is way over rated and wouldn't move there..........


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

BUFF;2138593 said:


> Colorado is way over rated and wouldn't move there..........


Yeah, it's been junior high spring break church ski trip since I've been to CO. I just remember it being beautiful. I'm sure like everything else, it's changed "a little" since then, and probably NOT for the better. Considering that the A-hole next door moved here from there, may not be the place I want to be after all. If we get into this place here somehow (we're not holding our breath), it will be where we retire. I'm not sure I could get the wife that far away from the grandkids anyways. My father has always told me everything happens for a reason and although we may not always see it at the time, God has a plan. This may be one of those times where right now it looks like my world is collapsing in on me, but in the end, it will work out. I'm just having a really hard time staying that optimistic right now. The thing that hurts me the most is having to ask for help again from my dad. Just eats at me that I'm flushing so much of his and my stepmom's money down the drain.


----------



## FredG

As a fella diagnosed with PTSD and other mental disability's and medicated daily, I have made it with no real trouble. Same will happen for you. There is no shame in asking your Dad for help when the chips are down.

My assets are willed to my kids now and would have no problem helping them out when/if they need it. You know what they say, When things are good it will change, When things are bad it will change. Best Regards.Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Thanks to all. I appreciate all the well wishes. Just under a TON of stress right now. And if all this crap isn't enough to worry about, all the warning lights for my brakes came on in my truck. Took it to the dealer, they ran codes and came up with a code for no communication with rear wheel speed sensor (located in top of differential housing). Great, replaced sensor and test drove, same problem. So they pull it back in and pull sensor out and put a screwdriver down in the hole and the ring gear slides side to side about a half inch. Apparently, the carrier bearings (or something) are shot. Pulled the fill plug out to check fluid level and magnet on fill plug has metal hanging off of it. GREAT. 5yr/60k warranty on drive train and of course my truck (2012 F550) has 69k on it. So now I have to fight with ford to see if they will help with what I'm sure will be a complete bearing replacement at the very least. UGGGHHHH.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

And Fred, thank you for your service to our country. It is GREATLY APPRECIATED. One of my favorite things to do is to pick up the tab for guys/gals in uniform discreetly and see their faces when the clerk tells them their gas, food or whatever was covered by someone else in line.


----------



## FredG

derekslawncare;2138616 said:


> And Fred, thank you for your service to our country. It is GREATLY APPRECIATED. One of my favorite things to do is to pick up the tab for guys/gals in uniform discreetly and see their faces when the clerk tells them their gas, food or whatever was covered by someone else in line.


Thank You but I am not a Vet. My issues stem from a former profession. I don't like talking about it because I have a hard enough time with flash backs. Just what you need truck troubles now.  I will assure you things will get better.

Keep us posted on your progress, The Lord is with you, This is probably why you caused no harm to your unreasonable neighbor.  I hope to God the buyer of your home as chicken and goats and a bunch of kids. Nothing worse than helping out a neighbor and he sticks it in your back.

Your place looked well kept and plenty of room to do what you wanted with no trouble from him. I believe in karma, He's got a bunch coming his way. Pompous butt head that he is. Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

BUFF;2138593 said:


> Colorado is way over rated and wouldn't move there..........


My Nephew lives in Denver, Works for Beretta head of sales I think, Got married and never looked back. I'm assuming you love it and was being sarcastic ?? Is that Beretta plant/ office near you? What size facility is it.


----------



## M&M

Derek,

I feel for you man. Keep your chin up. I'm going to play the role of Mr. Optimism here.

I don't think you can look at your financial loss at $45k. You are selling for what you bought it for so you will get back the 20% ($30k) right?

Now you are down to a $15k loss.

You had to live somewhere for the past year so you can't count that as lost money either.

What you are really out is the closing costs and realtor fees. Maybe $5k? 10k? Does't sound as bad does it?

Now to play Mr. I wouldn't want a rolloff business next door either/Devils advocate.
Maybe ahole was thinking that if he budges even the slightest then he opens the door for a potential hard fight down the road. 3 dumpsters turns into 30 over the course a number of years. One man crew turns into 3 crews going out at 6 am every morning. Believe me I'm not defending the guy but maybe this is his "log cabin in colorado" and he just doesn't want to deal with it one bit. 

I work out of my home too but as hypocritical as it sounds I don't want my immediate neighbor running a rolloff business. That being said, I most likely would turn my cheek the other way because I don't want to give up what I have going on but I would understand if someone didn't want me to run my business out of my home. I would fight it tooth and nail with the town if someone came after me.

If you couldn't tell I'm pretty selfish and want it my way but I also respect the fact that others want it their way too. A true republican. Let me take care of me and you can take care of you. I'll leave you alone and you leave me alone.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

M&M;2138994 said:


> Derek,
> 
> I feel for you man. Keep your chin up. I'm going to play the role of Mr. Optimism here.
> 
> I don't think you can look at your financial loss at $45k. You are selling for what you bought it for so you will get back the 20% ($30k) right?
> 
> Now you are down to a $15k loss.
> 
> You had to live somewhere for the past year so you can't count that as lost money either.
> 
> What you are really out is the closing costs and realtor fees. Maybe $5k? 10k? Does't sound as bad does it?
> 
> Now to play Mr. I wouldn't want a rolloff business next door either/Devils advocate.
> Maybe ahole was thinking that if he budges even the slightest then he opens the door for a potential hard fight down the road. 3 dumpsters turns into 30 over the course a number of years. One man crew turns into 3 crews going out at 6 am every morning. Believe me I'm not defending the guy but maybe this is his "log cabin in colorado" and he just doesn't want to deal with it one bit.
> 
> I work out of my home too but as hypocritical as it sounds I don't want my immediate neighbor running a rolloff business. That being said, I most likely would turn my cheek the other way because I don't want to give up what I have going on but I would understand if someone didn't want me to run my business out of my home. I would fight it tooth and nail with the town if someone came after me.
> 
> If you couldn't tell I'm pretty selfish and want it my way but I also respect the fact that others want it their way too. A true republican. Let me take care of me and you can take care of you. I'll leave you alone and you leave me alone.


Well actually, NO. When we bought this house, we put a $5k check down as earnest money. Then we got gifted $60k from my father to put down as the 20% because we agreed on a sale price of $305,000. But then the appraisal came back at $279k so that is what we paid, but we still put the entire $60k down anyways. Then we had closing cost on the sale of our old house and on the purchase of this house. When we sell this for the $279k that we paid, according to the little sheet that the realtor filled out to estimate what we would end up with, it looks like we are going to get about $35k back.

Sooooo,

$5k earnest +
$60k down +
about $4k closing on old house +
about $4k closing on this house because we had the seller pay part of ours =
-------------------------
$73k -
about $35k walk away with =
-------------------------
$38k +
12 house payments @$1500 each =
-------------------------
$56k. Worse than I thought

And oh yeah, by the way, the log home we wanted showed pending sale yesterday morning when I checked the MLS listing, so looks like that's not gonna happen either. Good thing my stepson took my guns. :crying:

As for my mowing business growing, nope, not gonna happen. The reason I started the dumpsters 3 years ago is because I want to replace my summer mowing income with the dumpster business because I'm getting to old (with a bad back) to keep riding/bouncing around on mowers for 8-10 hrs 5-6 days a week, which I told him, so he knew (or should have) that that wasn't going to happen. And one man/one truck can only move so many dumpsters a week. I figured approximately 6 rentals a week would GROSS the same income as a week's mowing does, of course you have dumping cost, so expenses are higher, hence I figured that I should have between 10-12 dumpsters to satisfy my income needs. Even at the high end of 12 cans, that is 2 rentals a day, six days a week, so NOT a huge deal. And if I am able to keep them on a spot on my property that CAN'T be seen without trespassing onto my property, than the only time A-hole would see them is when I am leaving with a delivery or returning with one after dumping it. Big deal.

He's just a ASS. :angry:


----------



## JMHConstruction

Wow Derek, I haven't been on in a while to see this. I can't believe people sometimes. I do believe the cities. Sometimes working with them on permits for a f'ing deck seems like they think I'm wanting to put in a new highway or something. Ridiculous!

I hope something works out for you soon! If you do move out of the area we will sure miss you in KC! Now I'm even more bummed about not meeting for lunch with you guys. I'm really sorry to hear about your truck now too. It comes in threes, so it will only go up hill from here. 

I really feel for you. Good luck buddy, I hope everything works out for you and your wife and this is a blessing in disguise so you guys can get that dream home, free of sh!t head neighbors.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2139048 said:


> Wow Derek, I haven't been on in a while to see this. I can't believe people sometimes. I do believe the cities. Sometimes working with them on permits for a f'ing deck seems like they think I'm wanting to put in a new highway or something. Ridiculous!
> 
> I hope something works out for you soon! If you do move out of the area we will sure miss you in KC! Now I'm even more bummed about not meeting for lunch with you guys. I'm really sorry to hear about your truck now too. It comes in threes, so it will only go up hill from here.
> 
> I really feel for you. Good luck buddy, I hope everything works out for you and your wife and this is a blessing in disguise so you guys can get that dream home, free of sh!t head neighbors.


Moving, but NOT out of KC. You're stuck with me. May be sleeping in my truck though. Haha.


----------



## BUFF

FredG;2138657 said:


> My Nephew lives in Denver, Works for Beretta head of sales I think, Got married and never looked back. I'm assuming you love it and was being sarcastic ?? Is that Beretta plant/ office near you? What size facility is it.


The only presents that Beretta firearms has in Co in a company they own called Burris Optics which is in Greeley, Co about 40 miles <> NE of Denver. Burris is aboot 60-70K sq ft in size, they mfr higher end optics there and the lower end stuff is made in China.

There was some sarcasm but the reality is Colorado has changed quite a bit the past 25-30yrs, a lot of people coming in from the East Coast, Midwest and West Coast. Luckily they've been settling in the Denver and surrounding area, unfortunately they're typically liberals. I'm about 55miles NW of Denver, it's still pretty decent and the majority of the people aren't morons. I'm done with Colorado and heading to Lander, Wyoming in 6yrs when I retire.


----------



## Randall Ave

If I looked correctly, in 2010 Wyoming had 5.8 people per square mile average. How you gonna move around with all that traffic? Must be slim pickings for babes at the local Jin mill on Friday nights.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave;2139137 said:


> If I looked correctly, in 2010 Wyoming had 5.8 people per square mile average. How you gonna move around with all that traffic? Must be slim pickings for babes at the local Jin mill on Friday nights.


Yeah pop density something like that, around 580k pop in 98K sq miles. There's a lot of open county between towns and not mulch traffic.

Freemont County is where Lander is and it's the 5th largest in the state with aboot 41K. Lander has aboot 8k for a pop and is the county seat.

There's plenty to pick from in Jin Mills, everything from slump busters to buckle bunny's and for those really dispirit there's plenty of.........


----------



## Randall Ave

Get the point, no pics needed


----------



## Randall Ave

The county I live in had 499500 at last count. There never is no traffic.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I was just curious. My County has 90k people. One County up has 555k people. Insane lol

If it wasn't for wild animals and crazy weather ID like to move somewhere else


----------



## Randall Ave

The next town, not a city has close to 25000 people. New Jersey has the most people per square mile in the nation. Ya can't swing s dead cat without hitting someone here. And there is ALOT of illegals here.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I wish we had no traffic. I work mainly in my one County, and there's about 600k people. The job I'm working now is 3 miles from my place, but it takes me about 15-20 minutes to get there because of all the lights and traffic.


----------



## M&M

derekslawncare;2139009 said:


> Well actually, NO. When we bought this house, we put a $5k check down as earnest money. Then we got gifted $60k from my father to put down as the 20% because we agreed on a sale price of $305,000. But then the appraisal came back at $279k so that is what we paid, but we still put the entire $60k down anyways. Then we had closing cost on the sale of our old house and on the purchase of this house. When we sell this for the $279k that we paid, according to the little sheet that the realtor filled out to estimate what we would end up with, it looks like we are going to get about $35k back.
> 
> Sooooo,
> 
> $5k earnest +
> $60k down +
> about $4k closing on old house +
> about $4k closing on this house because we had the seller pay part of ours =
> -------------------------
> $73k -
> about $35k walk away with =
> -------------------------
> $38k +
> 12 house payments @$1500 each =
> -------------------------
> $56k. Worse than I thought
> 
> And oh yeah, by the way, the log home we wanted showed pending sale yesterday morning when I checked the MLS listing, so looks like that's not gonna happen either. Good thing my stepson took my guns. :crying:
> 
> As for my mowing business growing, nope, not gonna happen. The reason I started the dumpsters 3 years ago is because I want to replace my summer mowing income with the dumpster business because I'm getting to old (with a bad back) to keep riding/bouncing around on mowers for 8-10 hrs 5-6 days a week, which I told him, so he knew (or should have) that that wasn't going to happen. And one man/one truck can only move so many dumpsters a week. I figured approximately 6 rentals a week would GROSS the same income as a week's mowing does, of course you have dumping cost, so expenses are higher, hence I figured that I should have between 10-12 dumpsters to satisfy my income needs. Even at the high end of 12 cans, that is 2 rentals a day, six days a week, so NOT a huge deal. And if I am able to keep them on a spot on my property that CAN'T be seen without trespassing onto my property, than the only time A-hole would see them is when I am leaving with a delivery or returning with one after dumping it. Big deal.
> 
> He's just a ASS. :angry:


I don't really understand your math nor is it my position to understand it. I'm just trying to look at the positive side of things for you. If I were doing the math for my own records I would remove the closing costs for the sale of the first house because that has nothing to do with the situation in the second house.

I would also remove the $12 payments of $1,500 because you have to live somewhere.

I feel for you bud. Just trying to ease the pain my man!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Anyone heard from the OP (Sectlandscaping)? I kinda took over his thread and was wondering if he ever got moved into his new place. Hopefully he got his move done and all his crap with the city is behind him.

I may have something in the works, but too early to tell and don't want to jinx anything. I will update you all when it's a done deal. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## FredG

derekslawncare;2143435 said:


> Anyone heard from the OP (Sectlandscaping)? I kinda took over his thread and was wondering if he ever got moved into his new place. Hopefully he got his move done and all his crap with the city is behind him.
> 
> I may have something in the works, but too early to tell and don't want to jinx anything. I will update you all when it's a done deal. Keep your fingers crossed.


Don't know about the OP, Probably fine but busy, Hope your deal your working on comes out your way. Squeezing for ya.Thumbs Up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

FredG;2143439 said:


> Don't know about the OP, Probably fine but busy, Hope your deal your working on comes out your way. Squeezing for ya.Thumbs Up


Thanks Fred.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!

Well I finally have an end to my saga. Remember the log home? We got it! The saga in a nutshell is: The guy that put in the offer on it while we were trying to figure our finances out screwed the pooch. Apparently, the story my realtor got was that as they were in the last couple of weeks of closing, the bonehead decided he was going to quit his job in order for something different/better. I guess he didn't figure on the bank doing a final credit check and final paystub check before closing and when they did and found out he had changed jobs, they pulled his financing and his loan deal imploded............ MORON. 

Of course, as par for the course for me, it couldn't go smoothly for my wife and I, we had to fight for it. My realtor told me when he referred us to his mortgage guy at the start that if anyone can make your situation work, it's him and MAN was he right. This guy pulled several rabbits out of his hat during our fiasco. First, remember my dad was going to cosign? Well, that turned out to be an issue do to his filing for an extension on his taxes because he couldn't get the necessary forms back from the IRS in time for us to close when we were supposed to and it ran the risk of delaying our closing by months. So our mortgage guy reworked my K-1 or whatever form from my tax return and was able to get some additional income shown from reworking some of my expensing that my accountant had done. OK great, but my debt to income (DTI) was still too high (Fannie Mae requires a DTI of less than 45%) so then he got it to where if I paid all my credit cards off (we do every month, we just pay for EVERYTHING on cards to earn the points) then it would be real close, but Freddie Mac allows a DTI amount up to 50%. So OK fine, he works a deal so that we bring additional $$$ to closing and they cut checks to all the card companies to pay off balances and all is good..............Well NO. We are scheduled to close on Thursday (06-30) at 1600 hrs and on Wednesday (06-29) evening I get an email with an attachment stating that Fannie Mae required DTI to be 45% and we were at 49.95%, so they had to switch to Freddie Mac and in the fine print for Freddie Mac it states that if card balances are to be paid off as a condition of financing, that not only do I have to pay them off, but then also close the account. WTF? My wife and I both have 800+ credit scores. Two of the major determining factors that go into your credit score are length of credit history (how long the accounts have been open and remained in good standing) and credit utilization ratio (how much of your available credit you are currently using). Obviously, if I close all my credit card accounts as Freddie (yep, the Guberment is still F-ing with my life :realmad wants me too, those two numbers are both in the toilet. Add to that I'm now going to have a mortgage loan on my credit report that I am solely responsible for (remember my dad is no longer cosigning and they don't include my wife's income on the loan because she has a contract job) then no one in their right mind is going to extend me credit. So now, less than 24 hours away from closing on the log home of our dreams on 18 wooded acres with a gated driveway in unincorporated county (no city ordinances to deal with) and I am faced with the decision of 1) Do I close accounts (fiscal suicide) and get the loan or 2) Do I keep my accounts and loose the house? I told him I couldn't close my accounts and wipe out all the credit that I had worked so hard to build and he had to find another way. Well, he did. The morning we are supposed to close, he pulls our loan out of closing and is able to drop our already good interest rate from 3.75% down to 3.65% which knocks $8k off our loan amount. Combine that with the additional that we were going to bring to close to pay off credit cards and add an additional $5k and suddenly my DTI is low enough to qualify without closing my card accounts. Pure genius. So here we are hours before our scheduled closing and he's ramming our loan back through underwriting and I'm sitting in the lobby at my bank awaiting for the phone call from him of the amount I need to get the cashier's check for in order to close. So at 1540 hrs, he calls, gives me the amount, I get the check and we haul butt to the title company where our realtor is schmoozing them keeping our appointment time open and we close on our log home just before 5pm Thursday evening. YEAHHHHHHH! Thank you to all on here who were well wishing me and helping to keep my spirits up throughout this mess. I'm thinking I might send a thank you card to my A-hole neighbor  and the City of Liberty for driving me out of the house that my wife ABSOLUTELY HATED so that we found this place instead. HA HA. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Randall Ave

Congratulations, put up some pictures, always liked log homes.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Randall Ave;2145922 said:


> Congratulations, put up some pictures, always liked log homes.


Will do once we get in. It's been vacant since last December, so it's gonna need some TLC to get the yard and inside cleaned up. We will be moving in in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just get out of where you are and don't look back. When we moved into our house it was an estate sale. The old guy had passed away in the house. Not lying, he wondered around for about a year till it faded away. First two nights were a *****.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Randall Ave;2145928 said:


> Just get out of where you are and don't look back. When we moved into our house it was an estate sale. The old guy had passed away in the house. Not lying, he wondered around for about a year till it faded away. First two nights were a *****.


Yeah, I wanted to move this weekend, the wife said no. Fortunately, she won because we've had 5" of rain since Saturday morning. My wife's jeep just barely made it up the driveway (dirt/gravel and steep in a couple spots) last night when we went over to check on the chickens. The moving truck ABSOLUTELY wouldn't have made it and may have ended up on it's side in the ditch if the driver tried. I went over with the skid and brush mower Friday before the rain and mowed some of the waist high weeds down in the horse arena, but there is still a lot to do.


----------



## FredG

Good for you, Enjoy your new home.Thumbs Up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

FredG;2145955 said:


> Good for you, Enjoy your new home.Thumbs Up


Thank you.


----------



## thelettuceman

Congrats ... but pictures or it didn't happen !!!


----------



## Randall Ave

Screw the dumpsters, get some horses. How many out buildings?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Randall Ave;2146050 said:


> Screw the dumpsters, get some horses. How many out buildings?


Can't screw the dumpsters, they are my livelihood. I have 000 interest in maintaining or riding horses. Remember, I'm getting out of lawn care due to my back? Horses would be a DEFINITE   Unfortunately, other than the small 2 car detached garage, there are no outbuildings on the property.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

thelettuceman;2146047 said:


> Congrats ... but pictures or it didn't happen !!!


I know, I know. I don't have any pictures as of now. I am horrible about taking photos (that's more of my wife's gig) but I will get some and post once we are moved in and settled. Give me a month or two. Because it has been unoccupied for about six months, there is a lot of maintenance that needs to be done before it is ready for a photo op.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

In six months you'll be covered with 3 feet of snow!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

1olddogtwo;2146053 said:


> In six months you'll be covered with 3 feet of snow!


No, this is KC, not Chicago. This town would close down for a month if we got that kind of snow. But yes I definitely need to get something done before then. We just got back from checking on the chickens and the driveway wasn't near as bad as I was expecting. Not really muddy at all, but it had a couple new ruts.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well when ya move in, as they say, WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!
Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Randall Ave;2146060 said:


> Well when ya move in, as they say, WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!
> Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


Ha ha. Don't know if I could eat an animal that I had fed and taken care of, unless it was the zombie apocalypse of course. In that case, anything goes.


----------

